# Punch-up, fist-fight, street-fight



## erick

Ciao ragazzi!

Sto cercando le parole italiane per:
1. "punch-up"
2. "fist-fight"
3. "street-fight."
Grazie!


----------



## moodywop

erick said:
			
		

> Ciao ragazzi!
> 
> Sto cercando le parole italiane per:
> 1. "punch-up"
> 2. "fist-fight"
> 3. "street-fight."
> Grazie!


 
There is a word, _scazzottata, _which could translate both 1. and 2., but it's not used very often. 3. could be translated as _una rissa(in strada). _It might be better to translate them as part of a sentence, so _there was a punch-up in the bar _= _si sono presi a pugni nel bar_.

Carlo


----------



## erick

Thanks Carlo.  How would one say, for example, "there were many fist-fights in Cronulla"?
(Instead of saying they punched each other)


----------



## AlxGrim

WARNING: ROMAN AHEAD!

A Cronulla SE SO' MENÀTI!


----------



## moodywop

erick said:
			
		

> Thanks Carlo. How would one say, for example, "there were many fist-fights in Cronulla"?
> (Instead of saying they punched each other)


 
I would use _rissa: ci sono state molte risse a Cronulla. _After all a_ rissa_ usually involves using your hands, not guns. Another word you could use is _zuffa_, but _rissa _is more widely used.

carlo


----------



## moodywop

AlxGrim said:
			
		

> WARNING: ROMAN AHEAD!
> 
> A Cronulla SE SO' MENÀTI!


 
I like Alx's translation a lot better than mine!


----------



## uinni

erick said:
			
		

> Thanks Carlo. How would one say, for example, "there were many fist-fights in Cronulla"?
> (Instead of saying they punched each other)


 
A cronula ci sono:
- state molte risse;
- state molte scazzottate;
- state molte zuffe;
- stati molti tafferugli;

Uinni


----------



## erick

uinni said:
			
		

> A cronula ci sono:
> - state molte risse;
> - state molte scazzottate;
> - state molte zuffe;
> - stati molti tafferugli;


Thanks for the replies.  Interesting ... all these words are pretty much interchangeable?
And ... would it be wrong if I said, «c'erano molte risse»?  I assume «ci sono state» is used because they're events that occurred and came to a close?


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Be careful that the translation also depends very much on the context.
If, for istance, you are translating the Bruce Lee book on Jeet Kune Do or you are advertising a martial art school, you may want to a use different vocabulary...

For instance: street fight = combattimento da strada   etc...



			
				moodywop said:
			
		

> There is a word, _scazzottata, _which could translate both 1. and 2., but it's not used very often. 3. could be translated as _una rissa(in strada). _It might be better to translate them as part of a sentence, so _there was a punch-up in the bar _= _si sono presi a pugni nel bar_.
> 
> Carlo


----------



## uinni

erick said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies. Interesting ... all these words are pretty much interchangeable?
> And ... would it be wrong if I said, «c'erano molte risse»? I assume «ci sono state» is used because they're events that occurred and came to a close?


 
In quel locale si verificavano spesso delle risse ma ora è sempre tutto tranquillo.
In quel locale si sono verificate spesso delle risse ma ora è sempre tutto tranquillo.

Can you see any difference? I cannot 

Maybe tafferuglio is used mostly to indicate a bustle, rather than the cause of the bustle itself...

Uinni


----------



## uinni

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> Be careful that the translation also depends very much on the context.
> If, for istance, you are translating the Bruce Lee book on Jeet Kune Do or you are advertising a martial art school, you may want to a use different vocabulary...
> 
> For instance: street fight = combattimento d*i/in* strada etc...


 
I agree.
But you would never use "combattimento in (i)strada" to address a street fight among "ordinary" people! 


Uinni


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

*da strada*

vieni a correggere uno che ha fatto l'insegnante di arti marziali per mezza vita ?

http://www.ardes.info/combattimento_da_strada.htm
http://digilander.libero.it/mafyweb/arti_marziali.htm
http://www.wingchunteam.it/programmi.php



			
				uinni said:
			
		

> I agree.
> But you would never use "combattimento in (i)strada" to address a street fight among "ordinary" people!
> 
> 
> Uinni


----------



## uinni

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> *da strada*
> 
> vieni a correggere uno che ha fatto l'insegnante di arti marziali per mezza vita ?
> 
> http://www.ardes.info/combattimento_da_strada.htm
> http://digilander.libero.it/mafyweb/arti_marziali.htm
> http://www.wingchunteam.it/programmi.php


 
Non è detto che uno che pratica le arti marziali da una vita abbia sufficiente padronanza dell'italiano 

Trovo difficile applicare il complemento (indiretto) di destinazione alla parola "combattimento".
Magari "tecniche di combattimento da strada", ma "da strada" si riferiscce alle "tecniche di combattimento", non a quest'ultimo.

Uinni


----------



## erick

uinni said:
			
		

> Can you see any difference? I cannot


Quindi si può dire «c'erano molte risse»?

Una domanda collegata: come si dice "there is no first strike in karate."  E' il principio più importante in karate.  (Da Gichin Funakoshi: 「空手に先手無し」)
Grazie ancora.


----------



## uinni

erick said:
			
		

> Quindi si può dire «c'erano molte risse»?


Unless you quote the (entire) sentence, I cannot answer 



			
				erick said:
			
		

> Una domanda collegata: come si dice "there is no first strike in karate." E' il principio più importante in karate. (Da Gichin Funakoshi: 「空手に先手無し」)
> Grazie ancora.


Non c'è primo colpo/attacco nel karate

Uinni


----------



## Alfry

Nel karate non si colpisce mai per prima...
but this is philosophy of martial arts....

the point is
when does it start and
how do you understand it's started and,
above all,
whom are you fighting against, for whom are you fighting...?
and many other questions


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

>Non è detto che uno che pratica le arti marziali da una vita abbia sufficiente padronanza dell'italiano 

sì ma non e' anche detto il contrario 


Vediamo se ti convinco (give up!):

combattimento da strada Combattimento da strada *COMBATTIMENTO DA STRADA*. La ricerca
di un metodo di difesa efficace, semplice, reale non condizionato da ...
digilander.libero.it/mafyweb/arti_marziali.htm - 24k - Copia cache - Pagine simili 

Wing Chun Team Italia Official Site Wing Chun Italy
10) · ripetizione dal I al IX grado · combattimento contro più persone · preparazione
specifica per donne · psicologia del *combattimento da strada* · difesa ...
www.wingchunteam.it/programmi.php - 65k - Copia cache - Pagine simili 

KravMaga.it: Krav Maga - Metodo Militare - Tattiche di Autodifesa
... e devo dire grazie al mio istruttore Fabio Scarpa per questo, che una cosa è
il combattimento da palestra, e un'altra è il *combattimento da strada*. ...
www.kravmaga.it/modules.php?op=modload& name=XForum&file=viewthread&fid=4&tid=1&orderdate= - 29k - Copia cache - Pagine simili 


Kombatfestival.it - Arti Marziali- Jeet Kune Do
Esiste un' enorme differenza tra gli sport da combattimento e le arti marziali
mirate al *combattimento da strada*, nel Jeet Kune Do primo caso ci si prepara ...
www.kombatfestival.it/artimarziali/jeetkunedo.html - 25k - Copia cache - Pagine simili 

JKD KALI
Lo Street Fighting o combattimento da strada è il prodotto finale di tutti gli
... Parlando oggi di Jeet Kune Do, di Kali e di *combattimento da strada*, ...
www.jkdcorradovella.com/jkd_kali2.htm - 9k - Copia cache - Pagine simili 





			
				uinni said:
			
		

> Non è detto che uno che pratica le arti marziali da una vita abbia sufficiente padronanza dell'italiano
> 
> Trovo difficile applicare il complemento (indiretto) di destinazione alla parola "combattimento".
> Magari "tecniche di combattimento da strada", ma "da strada" si riferiscce alle "tecniche di combattimento", non a quest'ultimo.
> 
> Uinni


----------



## Alfry

Sono d'accordo con Tommaso
si usa dire combattimento da strada.

è un po' come 
cane da appartamento

o no?


----------



## uinni

Alfry said:
			
		

> Sono d'accordo con Tommaso
> si usa dire combattimento da strada.
> 
> è un po' come
> cane da appartamento
> 
> o no?


 
Per nulla. Il complemento usato per il cane in quell'espressione è proprio del tipo citato nel post #13.
Comunque, contenti voi... Non mi strapperò certo le vesti (mi dispiace per i lerners).

Uinni


----------



## Alfry

uinni said:
			
		

> Per nulla. Il complemento usato per il cane in quell'espressione è proprio del tipo citato nel post #13.
> Comunque, contenti voi... Non mi strapperò certo le vesti (mi dispiace per i lerners).
> 
> Uinni


 
quindi se io dicessi

"ieri ho comprato una moto da strada" starei violando delle ben precise regole grammaticali? ... a meno che io non la usi come strumento per combattere...


----------



## uinni

Alfry said:
			
		

> quindi se io dicessi
> 
> "ieri ho comprato una moto da strada" starei violando delle ben precise regole grammaticali? ... a meno che io non la usi come strumento per combattere...[/quote
> 
> Ho detto esattamente il contrario!
> 
> Uinni


----------



## Alfry

allora sono io che oggi faccio molta fatica...
è il tempo che ci condiziona certe volte


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

alcune altre della serie:


cane da tartufo
cane da ferma
cane/fucile  da caccia
cane da pastore
moto da strada/cross/trial
auto da corsa
imbarcazione da diporto
nautica da diporto
pizzeria/pizza da asporto
...

*fico da paura!*



			
				Alfry said:
			
		

> Sono d'accordo con Tommaso
> si usa dire combattimento da strada.
> 
> è un po' come
> cane da appartamento
> 
> o no?


----------



## uinni

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> alcune altre della serie:
> 
> 
> cane da tartufo
> cane da ferma
> cane da caccia
> cane da pastore
> moto da strada/cross/trial
> auto da corsa
> imbarcazione da diporto
> nautica da diporto
> pizzeria *per */pizza da asporto
> ...
> 
> *fico da paura!*


 
Infatti sono tutti complementi di "destinazione" (sembra che il mio post #13 sia invisibile...) - a parte il fico che non saprei collocare e in cui il "da" che mi sembra un po' troppo d'uso dialettale...

Uinni


----------



## Alfry

uinni said:
			
		

> Non è detto che uno che pratica le arti marziali da una vita abbia sufficiente padronanza dell'italiano
> 
> Trovo difficile applicare il complemento (indiretto) di destinazione alla parola "combattimento".
> Magari "tecniche di combattimento da strada", ma "da strada" si riferiscce alle "tecniche di combattimento", non a quest'ultimo.
> 
> Uinni


io lo ho letto bene e
tecniche, così come combattimenti, destinati ad essere usati in strada.. hanno lo stesso senso per le mie orecchie italiane.

cane da tartufo - cane destinato alla ricerca dei tartufi...
quale sarebbe la differenza?


----------



## uinni

Alfry said:
			
		

> io lo ho letto bene e
> tecniche, così come combattimenti, destinati ad essere usati in strada.. hanno lo stesso senso per le mie orecchie italiane.
> 
> cane da tartufo - cane destinato alla ricerca dei tartufi...
> quale sarebbe la differenza?


 
Boh! A me suona malissimo che un combattimento abbia una destinazione; come dire "lo sci(=sport) da fondo" anziché "lo sci di fondo". E' un complemento di specificazione... Mentre si dice invece "lo sci(=attrezzo) da fondo"...

Uinni


----------



## Alfry

uinni said:
			
		

> Boh! A me suona malissimo che un combattimento abbia una destinazione; come dire "lo sci(=sport) da fondo" anziché "lo sci di fondo". E' un complemento di specificazione... Mentre si dice invece "lo sci(=attrezzo) da fondo"...
> 
> Uinni


 
Now I see your point.

l'esempio dello sci come disciplina e dello sci come attrezzo è calzante.

Se dicessi sci di fondo intenderei la disciplina sportiva mentre sci da fondo è l'attrezzo ginnico.

Resto però dell'opinione che "Combattimento da strada" è un termine usato mentre non lo è combattimento di strada 

un consiglio: non dire mai ad uno street fighter combattimento di strada... potrebbe essere uno talmente grosso che ha sempre ragione lui...

Spero che per i nostri English-speaking friend sia chiaro l'argomento


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

(un aiutino )

Concordo con Uinni sul discorso complemento di *destinazione* per termini tipo:

-ferro da stiro
-abito da sera
-costume da bagno
-moto da cross
-macchina da scrivere
-pizza da sporto

pero' come e' stato notato "combattimento da strada" o "fico da sballo" risultano difficilmente o neiente affatto inquadrabili in questa tipologia.

Per quanto riguarda "fico da sballo" o similari, piu' che una *destinazione* c'e' un valore di *conseguenza:*

-bella da morire
-bella da paura 
-fico da sballo 


Per quanto riguarda "combattimento da strada": o similari, secondo me vanno inquadrati in un'altra costruzione: *indefinito* + *DA* + *infinito*, con valore passivante: 

-tempo da perdere - che può essere perso / che si può perdere 
-storia da ricordare - che deve/può essere ricordata / che si ricorderà 
-vita da vivere - fatta per essere vissuta / che si deve vivere 
-combattimento da strada = che deve essere usato in strada



			
				uinni said:
			
		

> Boh! A me suona malissimo che un combattimento abbia una destinazione; come dire "lo sci(=sport) da fondo" anziché "lo sci di fondo". E' un complemento di specificazione... Mentre si dice invece "lo sci(=attrezzo) da fondo"...
> 
> Uinni


----------



## moodywop

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> Per quanto riguarda "combattimento da strada": o similari, secondo me vanno inquadrati in un'altra costruzione: *indefinito* + *DA* + *infinito*, con valore passivante:
> 
> -tempo da perdere - che può essere perso / che si può perdere
> -storia da ricordare - che deve/può essere ricordata / che si ricorderà
> -vita da vivere - fatta per essere vissuta / che si deve vivere
> -combattimento da strada = che deve essere usato in strada


 
Uinni ti obietterà che nei primi tre esempi c'è un verbo, nel quarto un sostantivo.

Secondo me invece in "combattimento da strada" "da" è usato più nel senso di "adatto a(un posto o una particolare situazione)": "cane da salotto" o "in tenuta da discoteca".

Carlo


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Forse sì, ma appunto stavo cercando di giustificare l'affermazione di Uinni:

>Boh! A me suona malissimo che un combattimento abbia una destinazione

diciamo che uno potrebbe anche metterla cosi:

-combattimento (da usare in) strada

a questo punto l'interpretazione Valore Passivante / Destinazione
diventano tutte probabilmente legittime, e siamo tutti contenti! 
Come la metti la metti, sempre il "da" ci vuole!


----------



## DAH

re: punch-up (to me, this means punch the air, i.e., fists in the air as a sign of protest, strenght-in-numbers, jeering, aggression, tofosi mania, etc.) (I also like the word fisticuffs.)

ho avuto delle esperiense con il puglismo, cioe, avevo allenamento tre anni in Muay Thai kick-boxing a Venice, CA. il mio maestro che è andato al mondiale per Tae Kwon Do è stato chiamato lo stilo che lui insegnava "street-fighting." Con il boxe o pugliato, il mio maestro insegnava lo stilo della scuola di Chicago (bobbing, slipping, and weaving e anche le altre cose). C'è anche uno stilo alla Philly cosi come "Raging Bull" con il protagonista Robert di Nero nel ruolo di Jake LaMotta. quindi penso che sia chiamato *combattimento da strada*.

correggete i miei sbagli?

*Da* is used before an infinitive or noun in Italian to describe the purpose, suitability, scope or use (application) of the preceding dependent noun. Schaum's Outlines: Italian Grammar, 2nd Edition, by J. Germano, Ph.D. and C. Schmidt, published by McGraw-Hill


----------



## erick

DAH said:
			
		

> re: punch-up (to me, this means punch the air, i.e., fists in the air as a sign of protest...


Questo significato è scoretto.  Un "punch-up," è un fist-fight, proprio il significato che intendevo quando ho iniziato questo thread:
Dal Webster dictionary:
punch-up
Pronunciation:	'p&nch-"&p
Function:	noun
chiefly British : FISTFIGHT

Per favore non iniziamo a parlare sui (sugli?) stili delle arti marziali, non è questa la sede adatta per discuterne.  Volevo soltanto conoscere le parole per l'evento di un "fist/street-fight" e niente sull'idea di "street-fighting."  Ho allenato 14 anni di karate shotokan e quindi non sono d'accordo con l'idea di usarlo nelle strade.  Grazie!


----------



## Drusillo

DAH said:
			
		

> ho avuto delle esperiense con le arti marziali (il pugilato=boxing), cioè mi sono allenato/a per tre anni in Muay Thai kick-boxing a Venice, CA. Lo stile che insegnava il mio maestro, che è andato al mondiale per Tae Kwon Do, è stato definito "street-fighting." Con la boxe o il pugilato, il mio maestro insegnava lo stile della scuola di Chicago (bobbing, slipping, and weaving e anche altre cose). C'è anche uno stile alla Philly usato in "Toro scatenato" con il protagonista Robert de Niro nel ruolo di Jake LaMotta. Quindi penso che sia chiamato *combattimento da strada*.


 
We have traslated the title of the movie (from "Raging Bull" to "Toro scatenato"), but not the name of the interpreter De Niro... 
Ciao


----------



## uinni

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> -combattimento (da usare in) strada
> 
> a questo punto l'interpretazione Valore Passivante / Destinazione
> diventano tutte probabilmente legittime, e siamo tutti contenti!
> Come la metti la metti, sempre il "da" ci vuole!


 
Sorvolando sugli arrampicamenti sugli specchi... 
Combattimento da usare in strada non calza proprio; è come dire combattimento da stupidi vs combattimento di stupidi (è solo un esempio, naturalmente) -senza che i complementi che ho introdotto qui c'entrino con quello di cui si dibatte, ovviamente.
Il fatto che lo si trovi usato erroneamente non significa nulla: se andassi in veneto mi sentirei dire continuamente cose del tipo "questo vino sa da tappo"...
Vabbè. Non inisto oltre, tanto ognuno rimane sulle sue posizioni.

Uinni


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

My opinion is that this kind of attitude is more suitable for private discussion than within an international forum, where one is supposed to provide reliable and information, or at least, make mistakes in good faith (bona fides).

Google: research of expressions (chained words):

*"sapere da tappo"* : No results
*"sapere di tappo"* : 
Risultati *1* - *10* su circa *56* per *"sapere di tappo"*. (*0,33* secondi)



			
				uinni said:
			
		

> Sorvolando sugli arrampicamenti sugli specchi...
> Combattimento da usare in strada non calza proprio; è come dire combattimento da stupidi vs combattimento di stupidi (è solo un esempio, naturalmente) -senza che i complementi che ho introdotto qui c'entrino con quello di cui si dibatte, ovviamente.
> Il fatto che lo si trovi usato erroneamente non significa nulla: se andassi in veneto mi sentirei dire continuamente cose del tipo "questo vino sa da tappo"...
> Vabbè. Non inisto oltre, tanto ognuno rimane sulle sue posizioni.
> 
> Uinni


----------



## uinni

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> My opinion is that this kind of attitude is more suitable for private discussion than within an international forum, where one is supposed to provide reliable and information, or at least, make mistakes in good faith (bona fides).


I cannot understand what you aim at.
I have provided my indications, and I am content with them.



			
				Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> *"sapere da tappo"* : No results
> *"sapere di tappo"* :
> Risultati *1* - *10* su circa *56* per *"sapere di tappo"*. (*0,33* secondi)


 
It was a pattern example for (the wrong venetian usage of) "sapere da"! (Un po' di elasticità...)

Uinni


----------

